# More 20V stuff.



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

Almost running. We're headed to Road Atlanta for Petit LeMans so we're done for the weekend.
Got it in anyway.
Pics.
























And my personal favorite. Feel free to add your own caption!








"Chris, stop humping the 20 valve!"








Chris


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (200HP4dr)*

Yum... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (200HP4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200HP4dr* »_










My own caption.......
"At least he kept his pants on this time!"


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (NW4KQ driver)*

resurfacing the flywheel takes on a whole new meaning....


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (200HP4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200HP4dr* »_ Feel free to add your own caption!










"Here in Indiana, this is a hot date!"








EDIT: thank you Billzcat1 aka Haiku Master for posting this for me










_Modified by germanrox at 12:59 AM 10-16-2003_


----------



## illusionsnismo (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (200HP4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200HP4dr* »_









back dat hoist up!
eric


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (germanrox)*

Is this some sort of strange form of "head work"?


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (Haiku Master)*








my bad for the germanrox post LOL HEY BOZO LOG OFF WHEN YOU LEAVE MY COMPUTER


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_resurfacing the flywheel takes on a whole new meaning....

LOL


----------



## MtnSurferX (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (yumyjagermiester)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yumyjagermiester* »_resurfacing the flywheel takes on a whole new meaning....

haha nice
-b


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (germanrox)*

"Installing new 'rods'. "








"Hey man, when I said we need to 'tap' the head bolts..."








"A little porting work in progress..."








J. Lyons

_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 8:17 PM 10-16-2003_


_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 8:18 PM 10-16-2003_


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (200HP4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200HP4dr* »_








Chris

 "What you do it too in Indiana when you sister is no where to be found."


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (DubinBuffalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubinBuffalo* »_ "What you do it too in Indiana when you sister is no where to be found."

That would be funny if it didn't apply to the state just to the South of us.








Chris


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (200HP4dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *200HP4dr* »_
That would be funny if it didn't apply to the state just to the South of us.








Chris








Thank god I don't have a sister







.....but I'd like a 20VT to stick it to


----------



## DubinBuffalo (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (Silly_me)*

Yeah, those silly inbreed country hicks


----------



## AudiNick (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (DubinBuffalo)*

"One time at car camp..."


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (AudiNick)*

Is that a coupe??or a 4K?


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: More 20V stuff. (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_Is that a coupe??or a 4K?

It's a 1991 200 TQ.
Chris


----------

